# Need a Great Sangria Recipe (red)



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi All:
Well my wife and I always go to this restaurant in our town that has amazing Sangria. It is homemade and knocks you out. My wife makes her own recipe, and it is just not as good. We asked the owner if he would share his and he said No. No big surprise....

So if anybody has a slamming Sangria that they make and are willing to share...I am willing to make and taste. 
Thanks,
Gov


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wish I could help, I want to get Casa Fuente's recipe for both red and white. I love the stuff and of course their mojito's. There are a ton of recipes but most dont quite seem to be what I am looking for (most can vary a bit)


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Old Mr. Boston's (the authority on drink mixing since 1935) lists the following recipe:

1/4 cup sugar
1 cup water
1 thinly sliced lime
1 thinly sliced orange
1 750 mL bottle of Rose or Red wine
6 oz sparkling water
Other fruits as desired (strawberry, bananas, etc.)

Disolve the sugar in water, mix lime, orange, wine, and a dozen ice cubes, then stir in sparkling water before serving.

Now...here's the part I hate to tell you...but most restaraunts, as a cost saving measure, use things like Boone's, Mad Dog, Wild Rose, or other extremely cheap wines in their mix...and that's usually why they won't tell you....it's not a secret, it's embarassment...but it tastes good!


***
I can't believe that the owner won't tell you the recipe...I'd either lie to him and call after you left, say your wife is having in allergic reaction, and she knows she ordered safe food, so you need to know what is in the sangria so you can treat the reaction...

Or, simply tell him that his great sangrais aren't enough to overcome his poor customer service and stop eating there...

Or, this used to be the method I prefer...Sit at the bar, have a copule, and slip the bartender a $20 with a smile...he'll cough up the recipe...what does he care...he's in the customer service industry, not the restaraunt secrets industry...:tu

jag


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Red wine, fruit, brandy - I like to use a flavored brandy, like apricot.
Better wine = better sangria


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your help it is much appreciated!!!!!!:tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

If you ever find out, let us know. I love sangria...


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

jagmqt said:


> Old Mr. Boston's (the authority on drink mixing since 1935) lists the following recipe:
> 
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1 cup water
> ...


Jag I have to tell you they are some pretty clever ideas, and you and I are on the same page. I have sat at the bar plenty a night and tried the ole 20 in a hand shake and a smile gag with the bartender. It's an Italian joint so I am not sure if it is mafia run and they threaten the bartender that he/she will be swimming with the fishes if they give up the recipe??? lol Just kidding.
The owner knows my wife and I from frequenting his little restaurant. So I pretty much have blown my cover if you know what I mean.

Well here is the verdict so far. Last week was my b-day and my wife and I made your recipe for my special day. We did make a sub on the list of ingredients though. The sparkling water we used pellegrino lemon flavor. It added a nice extra flavor. It was awesome and a very close second to our favorite restaurants recipe. I think we are pretty close just have to keep testing and tasting!!!!!! Thanks for your help it made my special day extra special.


----------

